# I need a 4K render of GLaDOS



## chyyran (Sep 16, 2013)

Something like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but in 4K resolution.

Thanks


----------



## DCG (Sep 16, 2013)

Ehhhhh....
Do you have the files of the 3-D model?
If you have I could probably run a render of it (if it's in Solidworks or Autodesk inventor, have got something else aswell, but that's not installed)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2013)

Shouldn't this be in the art section?


----------



## chyyran (Sep 16, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Shouldn't this be in the art section?


 
I thought about the art section, but I ended up going with GOTC, since it's not really "art". If a mod wants to move it, then I have no qualms


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 16, 2013)

"Need" is such a strong word.


----------

